# CASE 444 Muffler needed



## Gatherer (Feb 11, 2011)

Good afternoon all, I am in need of a replacement for my Case/Kholer muffler. 
Does anyone know who may be able to assist with this please??
Cheershttp://cdn.tractorforum.com/images/smilies/wavey.gif


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

If you are saying Kohler then I assume it is a Lawn/Garden Tractor - Case only will list the 444 actual tractor- otherwise the International Harvester Side of Lawn/Garden went over to Cub Cadet - More than likely any Kohler Dealer (Lawn Garden Dealer other than John Deere) can research this with all your Kohler engine numbers... That old of a piece you may have to find one similiar in design and modify it?Check here http://www.kohlerengines.com/common/pdf/kohlerengines-accessories-parts-catalog.pdf pages 34-37.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is this a twin-cylinder engine,or a single?You can modify a muffler for the Briggs engines,to fit,as I've done on more than one occasion.


----------

